# Bell housing options



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

A friend has asked me what the options are

Can anyone offer a service for replacement bearing or recommend a Company?

Thanks


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

Ac speedtech will sort you out.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Probably if they picked the phone up or returned a call.


----------



## Trainer (Nov 3, 2015)

Lichfields did mine has part of the deal when I purchased the car off them think they change about a grand to supply and fit


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Not really bothered on priced as there all in the same ball park. 

Just wanted a fit and forget solution.

Thinking of just buying a bell housing now, dropping it off at a engineering shop and listen to there best solution to the problem.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

I just bought a new one from Nissan £1440


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

This one is not for me, he***8217;s selling the car so it***8217;s not really worth or justifying the outlay.

Not really sure how long the newer versions last so I think a definite solution is required.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

I read a lot of the time it***8217;s the back plate making the noise, and you can***8217;t buy separately so a complete new my18 bellhousing and backplate was the best option I thought.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

JamieP said:


> I just bought a new one from Nissan £1440


Maybe do a thread on it, mileage when fitted and mileage when / if it starts to rattle.. It'll be interesting to see how the new ones perform over time.





Skint said:


> This one is not for me, he***8217;s selling the car so it***8217;s not really worth or justifying the outlay.
> Not really sure how long the newer versions last so I think a definite solution is required.


I'm on my second modified Bell housing, 1st stock one lasted about 6k, then my 1st modified acspeed one lasted 30k , and am on my 2nd modified one now... I don't think there's a permanent fix available yet.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Litchfields and AC SPeedtech are the companies I am aware of offering a modified bellhousing bearing solution. I suspect Sly at kaizer will also offer the Litchfield one too.

I had the Litcho one a while ago. probably 10 - 15k miles and so far so good. I'm sure it will need replacement again at some point. I'm not sure about just buying a brand new Nissan one and if that will provide better longevity. I guess we will see from jamieP's experience.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I did wonder what part of the noise the damper plate makes.

You would think Nissan could play a better part in all this.

One of my worries is snapping the bolts off in the turbo***8217;s when fitting.


----------



## daz8476 (Jun 29, 2017)

SKINT. you had the same response from AC speedtech as me? 
I'm guessing they are too busy to reply to emails as well' i've heard good things about them but no reply to mails and even tried a facebook message. 

Ive got the rattle on my bellhousing on my 2010 gtr with only 21k on the clock. 

im looking at the good old usa web sites for a solution , as i've got a good friend it the states who can help with shipping and taxes. 

The guys over there seem to have more options on the bell housing issues .


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

AC are busy busy and for good reason. It***8217;s the summer. People take holidays.

Have you tried picking up the phones and calling them?


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

AC is busy at the moment, also at the same time they are moving as well, they just moved everything into the new unit this week, not even set up everything yet, phone line and internet is not on yet, but Andy has set the phone calls divert to his mobile at the moment, i was there today, his phone is not even stop ringing. Please give them other week time, everything should be back to normal.

Hope the info helps.

Sam


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

To return a call takes nothing. Bit poor to be honest.


----------



## ACspeedtech (Aug 25, 2011)

Skint said:


> To return a call takes nothing. Bit poor to be honest.


Apologies if you've struggled to get in touch with us for a few weeks, we've been really busy and had a few large changes going on!
The best contact is going to be either:
Email: [email protected]
Phone: 01925830889
A hefty comms problem has left us without permanent internet for the last 10 days unfortunately, we should be back in the correct century by Tuesday (allegedly!) but I'll post something shortly to let everyone know whats going on.
Cheers!
Andy

...Bellhousings, we've been struggling to get a stock of usable core units for our exchange program over the last 8 months as almost all the returned items have been worked already.
The 2017 onwards Nissan unit is a big redesign and actually constructed in the same way we have been modifying them for the last 10 years. They also have a price drop and come complete with a new flyplate (damper plate) which we are seeing failures of at a more regular rate these days.
Coming with a 1 year parts warranty and next day delivery in a box from Nissan they are the option we would be recommending these days.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Has the old bell housing part number been superseded to new model?


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

And how much does that option cost?


----------



## ACspeedtech (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes it is a new part number and the rrp is £1273+vat, normally available next day and with a 1 year parts warranty.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

We do the Madisma unit with billet sleeve and comes with tension plate, lifetime warranty as well. 3 in stock at all times
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suzIvb5mp2s


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

dudersvr said:


> We do the Madisma unit with billet sleeve and comes with tension plate, lifetime warranty as well. 3 in stock at all times
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suzIvb5mp2s


LIFETIME warranty? wowsers now that sounds good! How much are these then? 

thanks


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Chronos said:


> LIFETIME warranty? wowsers now that sounds good! How much are these then?
> 
> thanks


£850 exchange or £1100 fitted, good time to fit downpipes as well as theres no charge extra !!!!!
Advantage is we have these ready to go wheareas Madisma normally modify yours so theres no downtime and no courier fee to and back from Austria.


----------



## MR2Brett (Jun 17, 2018)

dudersvr said:


> £850 exchange or £1100 fitted, good time to fit downpipes as well as theres no charge extra !!!!!
> Advantage is we have these ready to go wheareas Madisma normally modify yours so theres no downtime and no courier fee to and back from Austria.


£1100 fitted where are you based and does this carry a lifetime warranty? also will the car fail an MOT if the downpipes are changed?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

MR2Brett said:


> £1100 fitted where are you based and does this carry a lifetime warranty? also will the car fail an MOT if the downpipes are changed?


Wether a car fails the MOT with downpipes depends other factors, if you have a Y pipe with CATs then no, if not then yes but 90% of GTR's we see have no Cats so your tuner must have a set of CAT's he fits to get these cars through MOT !!!!
Yes warrantied for life, if you watch the video clip you will see why.


----------



## Paul! (Oct 17, 2017)

Sounds interesting, can you tell me where you are based?


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

dudersvr said:


> We do the Madisma unit with billet sleeve and comes with tension plate, lifetime warranty as well. 3 in stock at all times
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suzIvb5mp2s



Interested in this. How does the lifetime warranty work? Do I bring it back to you when it starts to rattle again? I’m guessing you would charge the labour again for the replacements bell housing?

Thanks!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Nope if it fails I will not charge labour to refit.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I would be taking him up on that. Fit and forget whilst you own the vehicle.

Std ones probably more than that without fitting.

Good luck


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

I had an uprated bell housing from one of the well known traders, it lasted about 18 months before it got really noisy. I eventually got Clive from Transmission Dynamics at Bedford to build me one using his own design and high quality bearings. It's been in about a year, still quiet and no problems with it so far.


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

dudersvr said:


> Chronos said:
> 
> 
> > LIFETIME warranty? wowsers now that sounds good! How much are these then?
> ...


Are you still doing these? Where are you based? 

Thanks.


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm interested in the Madisma unit too, rudersvr, so could you please PM your contact details and your business address, if you prefer not to post here.


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Ordered a madisma unit. Anyone know whether they are complex to fit? Just wondering whether to take it to a gtr specialist of whether a decent local garage can do it?


----------



## Xxmussyxx (May 13, 2016)

Hi dudersvr my bellhousing is driving me crazy can you pm me please thanks


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Had my madisma unit fitted (ordered direct from madisma) pleased with the result so far.


----------



## carminegtr (May 10, 2004)

Kaiser motor sport sold me a revised unit. Good price. On exchange. Hassle free..


----------



## nivek (Jun 23, 2019)

Imran said:


> Had my madisma unit fitted (ordered direct from madisma) pleased with the result so far.


How long has it been? How many miles?


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

nivek said:


> Imran said:
> 
> 
> > Had my madisma unit fitted (ordered direct from madisma) pleased with the result so far.
> ...


Sorry just seen this now. The car mileage is approx 63.5k. The bell housing was changed approx 2 months now and covered approx 1000 miles since new one fitted.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I don***8217;t mind using one of these modified units but None seem to do anything with the damper plates.


----------



## Blobbish (May 20, 2019)

I have a low mileage 09 and the bellhousing has started to chatter, but its still within tolerance, talking to SRD.

What they have suggested is to go for the 2017 as it comes with the plates. When the time comes this is what I'll be doing.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Blobbish said:


> I have a low mileage 09



Sounds lovely:smokin:




Blobbish said:


> I have a low mileage 09 and the bellhousing has started to chatter, but its still within tolerance, talking to SRD.
> 
> What they have suggested is to go for the 2017 as it comes with the plates. When the time comes this is what I'll be doing.


Tons of life let yetopcorn:


----------



## Blobbish (May 20, 2019)

TREG said:


> Sounds lovely:smokin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may be right. Its a little noisy but I cant feel it through the car.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Blobbish said:


> You may be right. Its a little noisy but I cant feel it through the car.




You will know once it goes as it will be all you can hear at low speeds! It is really apparent and annoying so its not there yet<img src="http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smilie" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

```
What they have suggested is to go for the 2017 as it comes with the plates. When the time comes this is what I'll be doing.
```
I know the bellhousing rattles (bearing etc) and the flywheel also rattles (as per Nissan explanation in the handbook etc) but what's the deal with the plates? suggestion is they break/fail with age?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

SKNAM said:


> ```
> What they have suggested is to go for the 2017 as it comes with the plates. When the time comes this is what I'll be doing.
> ```
> I know the bellhousing rattles (bearing etc) and the flywheel also rattles (as per Nissan explanation in the handbook etc) but what's the deal with the plates? suggestion is they break/fail with age?


The damper plate is bolted to the flywheel, it resembles a clutch pressure plate but is much thinner. It has a number of springs mounted in the plate which are held in place with plastic inserts, these tend to break away and cause the plates and springs to rattle. It***8217;s a pity Nissan don***8217;t sell these as a replacement item as in a lot of cases you can hear a rattling noise which is assumed to be the bell housing but the shaft movement is within tolerance.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Thanks barry P. There's been lots of threads over the years on the "bellhousing rattle" and solutions and I must have missed the point about the plates. Maybe this is is why some owners experience noise immediately after having the bellhousing replaced with a refurbished one? The bearing is fine, the flywheel is fine and its the plates still rattling. Hmm.....was going to get a refurbished bellhousing but am now considering just biting the bullet and getting a new one from Nissan.....


----------



## TurboSam (May 1, 2017)

Finally got round to sorting my bell housing , (wish I'd have done it when I had the engine out) I know someone that works at nsk and had a batch of outer races +2mm external diameter same internal groove for the 6007 bearings then had them built up to 13,000 rpm spec. I removed the bell housing then the old bearings and machined the bearing seat out by 2mm without the need for a sleeve, I then removed the two rivets from the torque damperning plate and fitted new spacers behind the springs to prevent a different rattle developing. It's now fitted and running flawlessly, completely silent and has 4 launches under its belt, I'm out for a big drive today around 200 miles and I'll probably find an excuse to launch it again. I may offer this service if anyone is interested once I've got a few thousand miles on it.






























Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Did you balance the damper plate?


----------



## TurboSam (May 1, 2017)

I was careful to to make sure everything was the same weight on eack side of the plate and I spun it up on the lathe way beyond its maximum potential speed with no vibrations but to be fair I've not really changed anything. It must have been out slightly before as the plastic spring retainers were worn a lot more on one side of the plate than the other. In engineering terms this whole process was incredibly basic, I've machined parts for jet engines before witch requires much finer tolerances. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Are the bearings special order or off the shelf stuff

Any pictures of the parts fitted to damper plate?


----------



## TurboSam (May 1, 2017)

Bearings are special order I only had the outer race made up to save cost then they disassembled some off the shelf 6007 bearings for the inner race and built them back up. 

Haven't got any pics of the damper plate as I was glad to get it back together, however I will soon have some as I've just picked up another bell housing today that I'm getting ready for a friend.





Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MR2Brett (Jun 17, 2018)

I***8217;d definitely be interested in this especially the dampening plate mod what sort of cost do you think it***8217;ll be? Thanks


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

What about the parts used on the plate?


----------



## TurboSam (May 1, 2017)

I just turned some high density ABS plastic and then shaped it on the mill to the same dims as the original, but maybe I should have made an injection mould this way I would only have the work once, however my dad thinks they should be made of brass or bronze, plastic might be to soft for the job. Then also I know a guy that makes custom cast in position polyurethane bushes for old classic cars and he thinks they should be encased in stiff polyurethane as the largest 2 springs are double springs, the smaller spring rattles inside the bigger one.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

TurboSam said:


> I just turned some high density ABS plastic and then shaped it on the mill to the same dims as the original, but maybe I should have made an injection mould this way I would only have the work once, however my dad thinks they should be made of brass or bronze, plastic might be to soft for the job. Then also I know a guy that makes custom cast in position polyurethane bushes for old classic cars and he thinks they should be encased in stiff polyurethane as the largest 2 springs are double springs, the smaller spring rattles inside the bigger one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Interesting info about the plate, now as hard as this is to believe a friend of mine who owned an mot station told me a little trick for suspension bushes. he had a Maserati in with all shot wishbone bushes the customer refused to pay for new suspension so he filled all the bushes with Sikaflex !!!! 2 years later still perfect with no play, I did the same on my Range Rover on one front arm and 6 months later no play at all, we also used to stiffen gearbox mounts on 911 turbos with this as polybushes were too hard and the ride suffered, I just wonder if this would work in the damper plates as this is a much less harsh environment than a wishbone bush. BTW if you guys try it to repair a worn bush the car has to be left overnight before driving.
It would be very easy to encase the springs in liquid sikaflex and they would remain totally mobile.


----------



## TurboSam (May 1, 2017)

dudersvr said:


> Interesting info about the plate, now as hard as this is to believe a friend of mine who owned an mot station told me a little trick for suspension bushes. he had a Maserati in with all shot wishbone bushes the customer refused to pay for new suspension so he filled all the bushes with Sikaflex !!!! 2 years later still perfect with no play, I did the same on my Range Rover on one front arm and 6 months later no play at all, we also used to stiffen gearbox mounts on 911 turbos with this as polybushes were too hard and the ride suffered, I just wonder if this would work in the damper plates as this is a much less harsh environment than a wishbone bush. BTW if you guys try it to repair a worn bush the car has to be left overnight before driving.
> It would be very easy to encase the springs in liquid sikaflex and they would remain totally mobile.


I've given this much thought, I'm going to make a mould for each the damper plate springs and fill them with the advised polyurethane (and springs) that someone is looking into for me. Then install them in my friends car in the next week. I've machined and rebuilt another bell housing today ready for the job.


Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

dudersvr said:


> Interesting info about the plate, now as hard as this is to believe a friend of mine who owned an mot station told me a little trick for suspension bushes. he had a Maserati in with all shot wishbone bushes the customer refused to pay for new suspension so he filled all the bushes with Sikaflex !!!! 2 years later still perfect with no play, I did the same on my Range Rover on one front arm and 6 months later no play at all, we also used to stiffen gearbox mounts on 911 turbos with this as polybushes were too hard and the ride suffered, I just wonder if this would work in the damper plates as this is a much less harsh environment than a wishbone bush. BTW if you guys try it to repair a worn bush the car has to be left overnight before driving.
> It would be very easy to encase the springs in liquid sikaflex and they would remain totally mobile.


Would be interesting to see (hear!) how this compares to the Madisma unit John! I suspect my next one (housing number 4!) will be next on my To Do list as the increasing rattle is just plain ANNOYING!!!!!

David


----------



## TurboSam (May 1, 2017)

The Madisma unit looks solid and fitted for £1100 with warranty by dudersvr is an awesome price I couldn't do it for that!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------

